# Drawing my fursona



## Lumineer (Dec 4, 2021)

Alright! So, I have 0 artistic ability and so that led me to the thought of drawing my own fursona! Lol, I'm only kidding. I just don't want to commission someone when I don't have a visual for them to use. I just kinda have a few pictures that I would like to combine together and hopefully they would understand what to do with it because I am extremely picky about this kinda stuff! I decided instead, to draw my own sona. And I did! But, I hate how it turned out. It's not that the art is bad, because I was proud that I could actually do it. I'm mad because I made it look too much like my profile picture, which I was using as a base. I also feel that I made it look more extra than it really is, you know? 

So, this is what it's looking like:






It's supposed to be like a moth-dragon thing. 

What can I do to fix it?


----------



## nykalily (Dec 13, 2021)

hm! maybe more moth-like wings, almost giving sort of a huddle or a cloak'd look to the silhouette ? Though this is already pretty good honestly!


----------



## Xyra (Feb 4, 2022)

i think this is a wonderful start! I’d certainly argue that you do have an artistic bone. My suggestion would be to make a copy of this ( it’s easier to feel like you have free range to challenge ideas when it’s not the only copy) and try some shading with a pencil and blends stick. or If you’d like to experiment with color and not be super confined to perfection, trace this onto watercolor paper and use sharpie for lines, watercolor the rest! Watercolor is very forgiving so anyone can play with it and master it quickly


----------



## Xyra (Feb 4, 2022)

it also helps me to do the outline of the wing and work in the finer lines slowly. If you transfer this to a larger paper, get the silhouette lines first so you’re happy with the overall shape. I’d love to see your progress if you do anything more!


----------

